# Subscribed/watched thread notifications - please stop it ;,(



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I want to subscribe and watch threads (makes life easier in tapatalk) - but I dont want the constant stream of notification emails day in day out.

Help !


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

If you subscribe to a thread then you will received an e mail everytime someone replies on the thread, no other way around this.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Understood.

Just a shame you cant turn off email notifications. I realise there may be a good reason for this.

Anyone who uses tapatalk would understand why its useful to subscribe to threads (when you dont participate in them).


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

you can turn notifications off all together but not for individual topics as said


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

When you say "all together", where do i do that please?
or do you just mean emails from members ?
Cheers


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ikon66 said:


> you can turn notifications off all together but not for individual topics as said


Yes you can...

When you make a post, underneath there are 5 tick boxes, one for "Notify me when a reply is posted".

So you can go into your profile > Board Preferences > Edit Posting Defaults > Notify Me Upon Replies By Default and se this so "No" and then just tick to have a notification of any specific threads you want when you make a post by ticking the box underneath.

I think tho that when you subscribe to a thread using the "Subscribe Topic" link you will also always get a notification email.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks nem

Since installing tapatalk I hardly ever use the standard website anymore - but there are many little sacrifices, like the options you mention here.


----------

